

Tender – find your juiciest tinder profile picture - faridh
http://areyoutender.com

======
ljk
so this is like FaceMash?

~~~
faridh
Not really, its just used for finding your personal best photo... not a hot or
not.

~~~
ljk
> " _Submit your pictures to be voted on by thousands of people and find out
> which one they think is the juiciest of them all._ "

ah it's like hot or not except you're competing against yourself haha

